# Michelstädter City Cross (MTB und Crossrad)



## raven2005 (21. Februar 2010)

Michelstädter City Cross 2010

Im Rahmen des bekannten Michelstädter Bienenmarktes, findet am Pfingstmontag, den 24. Mai 2010, zum ersten Mal der Michelstädter City Cross statt.
Veranstaltet wird dieses neue Sport-Event von der Stadt Michelstadt zusammen mit Ralph Berner und B3-Events.
Teilnehmen können Mountainbiker und Crossfahrer der verschiedensten Alters- und Leistungsklassen.
Gegen 15Uhr fällt der Startschuss für das beliebte Kneipen-Gaudi-Rennen. Wie schon der Name sagt, messen sich  schon zum vierten Mal in Folge  einheimische Tresen- und Kneipenmannschaften.
Hier gewinnt das Team, das mit dem kreativsten und lustigsten Outfit die Strecke bewältigt!
Nach diesem stimmungsvollen Auftakt gehen nun die Jugendlichen an den Start. Es erwartet uns ein spannendes Rennen der Altersklassen U13 bis U19.
Da der Odenwald ein Bike-Paradies ist, wird in dem anschließenden Jedermann-Rennen ein großes und leistungsstarkes Starterfeld erwartet. Hobbyfahrer ab Jahrgang 1991 können sich hier auf dem attraktiven Rundkurs messen.
Last but not least kommen die Lizenzfahrer und Crossexperten im letzten Rennen auf ihre Kosten. Die zwei Kilometer lange Rundstrecke durch die historische Altstadt hat es durchaus in sich. 
Ein Großteil der technisch anspruchsvollen Strecke führt über Kopfsteinpflaster, durch enge Gassen, vorbei am historischen Rathaus. Sie durchquert den Stadtgarten und streift das Bienenmarktgelände mit seiner Jahrmarktsatmosphäre.
Dieses neue Event, mit seiner abwechslungsreichen Strecke in wunderschöner Kulisse, verspricht für Teilnehmer und Zuschauer ein weiteres Highlight auf dem Odenwälder Sportkalender zu werden.

Weitere Infos zum Michelstädter City Cross finden Ihr in den nächsten Tagen unter www.b3-events.de
Nach der Veranstaltung werden dort auch Ergebnisse und Fotos veröffentlicht.

City Cross Runde 2,06km (Bitte nur kucken, nicht befahren ;-)))


----------



## Scaler94 (20. Mai 2010)

Wie siehts den mit Höhemeter aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mister P. (20. Mai 2010)

Ist alles fahrbar, oder gibt es auch Hindernisse die überlaufen werden müssen?
Treppen hoch, oder so...

Grüße


----------



## Mister P. (20. Mai 2010)

Doppelpost


----------



## Reiler (21. Mai 2010)

sieht eher nach strassenrennen aus als cross...mit semi wohl gut zu fahren.


----------



## raven2005 (26. Mai 2010)

Dann schaut Euch doch mal die Strecke bzw. das YouTube Video vom ersten Michelstädter City Cross an ;-)
Auf dem Video fehlt die Scheunendurchfahrt zum Stadtgarten, die könnt ihr aber am Montag auf den Teilnehmerfotos sehen.


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFA3GvPVckA"]YouTube- 1. MichelstÃ¤dter City-Cross 24.5.2010[/nomedia]


Weitere Infos unter http://www.b3-events.de

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Reiler (26. Mai 2010)

irgendwie zuviele gerade lenker im bild oder irre ich.?

evtl. nächstesmal. sieht nach vielen kurven aus...das mag ich.






raven2005 schrieb:


> Dann schaut Euch doch mal die Strecke bzw. das YouTube Video vom ersten Michelstädter City Cross an ;-)
> Auf dem Video fehlt die Scheunendurchfahrt zum Stadtgarten, die könnt ihr aber am Montag auf den Teilnehmerfotos sehen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raven2005 (30. Mai 2010)

einige Fotos sind jetzt Online!

http://www.b3-events.de/index.php?option=com_phocagallery&view=categories&Itemid=84


----------



## raven2005 (4. Mai 2011)

Alle Jahre wieder... dieses Mal fahren die Crosser und Mountainbiker getrennt durch die historische Altstadt von Michelstadt.

13. Juni 2011 Pfingstmontag Michelstädter City Cross 

weitere Infos unter www.b3-events.de


----------



## USB (8. Juni 2011)

...ich bin dabei


----------



## USB (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo RB ,

was ich noch loswerden soll & will . Wieder einmal eine TOP Veranstaltung
von Euch . Strecke war cool & das beste natürlich Transponderzeiten ! 

Da könnten sich andere mal ne Scheibe abschneiden 

Gruss
USB 

PS. Wir sind auf jedenfall mit vielen Leut´s beim CrossDuathlon am 
3ten Oktober am Breuberg dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raven2005 (7. Mai 2012)

Bald ist es wieder soweit...
Michelstädter Sparkasse City Cross 2012
Pfingstmontag 28. Mai

Streckenpräsentation siehe unten

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pv43jY8nb4s"]MichelstÃ¤dter Sparkasse City Cross 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------

